# Too much steam power, or some other issue?



## nightslayer (May 29, 2016)

I recently acquired a Fracino Little Gem secondhand. Haven't properly taken it apart but it works decently so far. Absolute beast of a steamer with its 4L 2700W boiler - my 150ml of milk gets fully steamed in under 10 seconds. For a while I was convinced it was too much steam, what with the four holes and all, but I was convinced I could master it.

Just one small issue though, which has surfaced recently - after leaving the machine for half an hour to come up to temp and pressure, if I were to open the steam valve, a gust of steam shoots out (a quick PST sound), and the machine drops from 1.1bar to 0.5bar or less immediately. The boiler then kicks in, and if I give it about 30-40 seconds it comes back up to pressure.

I don't mind having to deal with that as a routine (I just open the steam wand before pulling the shot), but what I do mind is that for some odd reason once in a while when that happens, the machine absolutely overaerates my milk. It does not matter if I start with the wand fully submerged nearly touching the bottom of my (1/3rd full) jug and do not bring it anywhere the surface; the milk will just start increasing in volume and whirlpool or no, my jug will be 3/4 foam and 1/4 milk by the end of 10 seconds.

Anyone can explain what is going on? Just to clarify that this doesn't happen all the time; sometimes it behaves like it should do and then I can pull decent art


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Try a 2 hole nozzle, which will help your technique to improve


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

You may also want to "purge" your steam wand whilst you are in the warming up stage then again just before use. Happens on the LII which has a much larger volume of water which expands as it heats, quick blast for me on turn on releases any pressure, once again during warm up then again before steaming, stable thereafter.

Sure someone will come along to explain the science of this better than me. Also agree with the smaller 2 hole nozzle giving you an element of control you wont get with a smaller amount of milk and a 4 hole tip.

Hope of help

John


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

False pressure build up ? Air not being vented as machine heats up, =pressure switch opens cuts off element.

Open steam valve= air / steam pressure drops pressure switch closes heating continues .

Is there a air release valve on top of the sight glass ?


----------

